# Moving to teach in Dubai - advice needed!



## cmcblain1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi ?? I’m looking for some advice while I apply for a Teaching Job in Dubai. 

The school is an Independent, British-system School which an outstanding reputation. I am applying to teach Design & Technology at the school. I am 28 years old, I hold a BTechEd degree with honours from Glasgow University. I have 6 years of constant experience delivering this subject to a very high standard, within the Scottish education system. I would be looking to move to Dubai myself as I am single and have no dependents. 

I’m hoping I could get some advice on the following areas, which are all entirely dependent on whether or not I am successful in applying for the post of course(!): 

- What standard of accommodation would be provided for a post like this? (Job advert says accommodation is provided, fully furnished) 
- Roughly what could I be looking at for a salary? As I have a good level of experience and teach a vital STEM subject.
- Is there anything specifically that I should ask or try to include for myself at interview stage? (Insurances, benefits etc) 

Any advice on these questions or general advice would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As you havent given the name of the school, you're not going to get specific answers to your first question, as it varies by school.

Have yo read the Stickies at the top of the Forum as an answer or two will be given by reading them.?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Accommodation is usually a one-bedroom apartment. Location varies depending on where the school is and what deals they get with building owners. Highly unlikely to be in Dubai Marina or Downtown, but I know teachers have lived in TECOM, Sports City and Barsha. Some schools pay the utilities and internet, others do not. 

Salaries are typically around 13-15k a month on top of your accommodation and benefits. They can go up. I cannot tell you more. Your school may be offering salaries even higher. Who knows.

Health insurance and annual flights are a given.


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

Teachers’ salaries in Dubai are tax-free! So what you earn stays in your pocket (until you spend it on all the epic things there are to do in Dubai, of course)
But the cost of living in Dubai is up there with other notoriously expensive international cities. Rent and groceries are particularly expensive. 

It is affordable to stay in Sharjah, which reduce the expenses. There is only 40 Km difference between Sharjah and Dubai.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

prannoy said:


> There is only 40 Km difference between Sharjah and Dubai.


At 15 km/h that's three hours each way in rush hour.

Its time that matters - not distance.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

prannoy said:


> Teachers’ salaries in Dubai are tax-free! So what you earn stays in your pocket (until you spend it on all the epic things there are to do in Dubai, of course)
> But the cost of living in Dubai is up there with other notoriously expensive international cities. Rent and groceries are particularly expensive.
> 
> It is affordable to stay in Sharjah, which reduce the expenses. There is only 40 Km difference between Sharjah and Dubai.


He, like most teachers, will get housing provided. The Dubai schools aren't housing teachers in Sharjah.


----------



## cmcblain1 (Feb 13, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> As you havent given the name of the school, you're not going to get specific answers to your first question, as it varies by school.
> 
> Have yo read the Stickies at the top of the Forum as an answer or two will be given by reading them.?


I wasn’t sure if naming the school would be appropriate or allowed. The school is Dubai College! Thanks for the replies so far everyone.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

cmcblain1 said:


> I wasn’t sure if naming the school would be appropriate or allowed. The school is Dubai College! Thanks for the replies so far everyone.


Very good school

I would advise that you go on linked in and try and connect with teachers who work there. See if they will accept your add and then ask them
I know a guy who worked there and he was single and lived in a nice 2 bed on SZR


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dubai College have staff accommodation on site so it might be that you're housed there. It's in a good area (Al Sufouh) with decent accessibility. Not really within walking distance to anywhere but neither are a lot of places in Dubai. 

As Reddiva mentions, it's a very good school. I know someone who taught there for 20 years and was very sad to leave. My girlfriend and two of her siblings went there, while one of her siblings is there currently and they all speak highly of it.


----------



## cmcblain1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the advice so far, everyone! It looks like a great school and I’d be privelaged to work there so fingers crossed! 

I’ve had a look at the general area near the college (assuming accommodation would be close by) Is there reasonably easy access to the Metro near there? The city looks amazing! Ideally I’d like to plan out the best way to get from A to B from where I would assume my accommodation would be. Taxis?


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

cmcblain1 said:


> I’ve had a look at the general area near the college (assuming accommodation would be close by) Is there reasonably easy access to the Metro near there? The city looks amazing! Ideally I’d like to plan out the best way to get from A to B from where I would assume my accommodation would be. Taxis?


The metro is about a 20 minute walk away - fine in winter, but not in summer. Also, the chance of your accommodation (if not on site at the school) being somewhere near a metro station is pretty slim, so the metro likely wouldn't work particularly well for you. 

Your best bet will be taxi or drive yourself. Taxis are cheap here (compared to the UK), and buying a car can be reasonably inexpensive. A lot of people rent a car for a while to get used to the roads, then buy once they have a little money saved.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

cmcblain1 said:


> Thanks for the advice so far, everyone! It looks like a great school and I’d be privelaged to work there so fingers crossed!
> 
> I’ve had a look at the general area near the college (assuming accommodation would be close by) Is there reasonably easy access to the Metro near there? The city looks amazing! Ideally I’d like to plan out the best way to get from A to B from where I would assume my accommodation would be. Taxis?


There is no metro on Al Soufah road closest would be internet city but you couldnt walk it. There is a tram on al soufah which feeds to the metro but the its quicker to walk than take the tram  You are a 5 min taxi ride from Mall of Emirates, Barsha and the Greens are the closest areas for apartments and both have metro stations ( Sharaf DG) and ( Internet City)


----------

